# how can you tell a relaxer has expired?



## JaneBond (Oct 15, 2003)

ne one?




thanks


----------



## soulchild (Oct 15, 2003)

I would compare it to a new relaxer and also do a sniff-check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone know the relative shelf-life of relaxers?


----------



## pebbles (Oct 15, 2003)

Relaxers are supposed to be able to last for quit some time, but as soulchild said, try the sniff-check. If it smells really strong, or if the color is a bit off, don't use it. Personally, if it's been sitting for over a year, I would toss it.


----------



## JaneBond (Oct 15, 2003)

thanks alot.


----------



## Ayeshia (Oct 15, 2003)

i think that as long as it hasnt been exposed to the air a lot, the shelf life is pretty long maybe 4-5 months im guessing. But then when it expires it smells like fish or something i hate that smell


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 15, 2003)

I have heard up to 2 years. But I agree with Pebbles.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah, I'd probably just do a sniff test as well.


----------



## karezone (Oct 16, 2003)

I have had and used old relaxers.  If you think that it is old don't use it unless you want a texturizer because it won't take.


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 13, 2006)

bumping?

I purchased a tub of mizani from someone on this forum about a year ago....would you use it?


----------



## balisi (Mar 13, 2006)

Since you don't know how long it was on the shelf before you purchased it, I would see if it passes the sniff test and of course, do a strand test to see if it takes.  No-lye relaxers reportedly are ineffective beyond 24 -48 hours of being mixed.


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 13, 2006)

balisi said:
			
		

> Since you don't know how long it was on the shelf before you purchased it, I would see if it passes the sniff test and of course, do a strand test to see if it takes. No-lye relaxers reportedly are ineffective beyond 24 -48 hours of being mixed.


 

thanxs balisi! I'll do a sniff for a fishy odor...what about vinagery...?


----------



## ravensunshine (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
I learned the hard way what an outdated relaxer can due to your hair!   I lost most of my hair years ago when I purchased a relaxer at a BBS store- I thought I was getting such a good deal bc it was on sale. When I went to rinse it out along went most ofmy hair down the drain!!   

I learned that you can phone the company, most provide an 800 # on the container, or phone 1-800-555-1212 (800's version of 411 for any 800 #). Once you reach the company, you can ask what the code is that they use to identify the date of expiration. When you learn that then you never have to guess again. You'll be able to pick up any product from their line and tell the expiration and manufacture date- while still in the store, before you buy it. 

These codes are designed to be cryptic (which I think is stupid). They are usually lightly printed in purple ink on the outside or bottom of the container. So, what may look like some nonsenical printing on the container is actually a code for the batch, date of manufacture, and expiration.
Hope this helps!


----------



## balisi (Mar 13, 2006)

That's good to know ravensunshine.  I'm sorry you had a bad experience before finding that out.


----------



## neonbright (Mar 13, 2006)

I do no this the old vinger smell, the yellow discolor, and the cruncy top is an old relaxer.  DO NOT USE...


----------



## Isis (Mar 14, 2006)

ravensunshine said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> I learned the hard way what an outdated relaxer can due to your hair!  I lost most of my hair years ago when I purchased a relaxer at a BBS store- I thought I was getting such a good deal bc it was on sale. When I went to rinse it out along went most ofmy hair down the drain!!
> 
> I learned that you can phone the company, most provide an 800 # on the container, or phone 1-800-555-1212 (800's version of 411 for any 800 #). Once you reach the company, you can ask what the code is that they use to identify the date of expiration. When you learn that then you never have to guess again. You'll be able to pick up any product from their line and tell the expiration and manufacture date- while still in the store, before you buy it.
> ...


This is really good information Ravensunshine!  I've wondered about expiration dates.  Sorry to hear that happened to you though and I hope you were compensated for that.

Before I buy relaxer at the BBS, I make sure I'm at a store where my brand of relaxer moves pretty quickly, for good rotation.

If the box is dusty, I'll go elsewhere.  It the design is outdated, that tells me to go elsewhere too.

I'm going to phone the company next time!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Mar 14, 2006)

also i found out when i did my sisters relaxer that i didnt knw tht a relaxer could get hard and stiff...


----------



## ravensunshine (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for your well wishes. Nope no comensation, but I did get to speak with one of the scientists who helped to formulate the relaxer- that's how I found out about the code on the jar. Well, that terrible experience taught me a valuable lesson- learn all you can about your hair and what you put on it! I went completely natural for ten years after that incident.


----------

